# Meet my two kittie pies Pooknula(10m)and Dartala(8w)



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

This is Dartala (her official name is Kimberly but we call her many names...like Snowy, precious, kitty pie, etc)=) We adapted her two and a half weeks ago..she was 6 weeks when we got her. Unfortunately she is deaf...but it doesn't stop her from being normal kitten. She is very sweet and likes when we pet her belly. At night she likes sleeping on tempurpedic pillow...so my fiancé has fun every night when she is trying to move his head out of the way. Also she likes attacking my other cat...she jumps on her bites her everywhere (lovingly) playing with the tail.. Thanks God that my other cat has a little patience and only bites her when she deserves it =) One more thing..she likes taking shower with us..she just stands near bathtub and meows and meows and meows until we pick her up and put under the water.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

This is Pooknula! She is 10 month old Russian Blue cat. We adapted her when she was 8 weeks old. She was a feral (adaption agency found her on the street with two of her bothers)...and it took her a while to get used to up. Now she is a lot better with humans =). She likes sleeping in our bed and she only likes getting kissies in the morning. She likes warm places ...no matter how hot it gets ..she likes sleeping under the comforter. Pooknula knows word foodies really well...when I say that she darts as fast as she can to the kitchen =). Also she is the best fly hunter...She doesn't need any other toys as long as fly is flying around..she wouldn't stop until that fly is gone to fly heaven.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Awwww! they are both so gorgeous!!!!! Me want a white kitty!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love it when cats that have been mistreated or led a dangerous life are loved and spoiled - wonderful stories with beautiful kitties, they are truly precious and you are great kitty parents  
P.S. The names are quiete unusual - what is the inspiration behind them?
Oh, and nice collection of toys :wink:


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

your white kitten is GORGEOUS!!

I saw a white kitten that was also deaf that I wanted, but at the time I was looking for a male kitten and she was female. now I kinda wish I had taken her in.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

The first picture makes me think of a mini Marsh! 
All very cute and two pretty cats!


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

we named her Dartala because.....she never walks..she runs...but she runs in a very funny way...her front part of the body goes left and back part of her body runs right. =) and also because she darts all over the place =)


Why we named second cat Pooknula...umm..well Pooknula in Russian means she farted (in a nice way)....so when we got our cat she was really gassy..so we decided to name her pooknula...but I mostly call her kitty pie.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Haha cute! They're both very beautiful kittens.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey, btw, NICE ring! :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Great pictures! They are both beautiful.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

AddFran said:


> Hey, btw, NICE ring! :wink:


Thanks!! I just got it =)


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They are both adorable. Especially Pooknula - I'm biased because she looks an awful lot like my Jinx.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

nastusha799 said:


> She only likes getting kissies in the morning. Pooknula knows word foodies really well...when I say that she darts as fast as she can to the kitchen =).


Ok this part really sounds like my cat Twinkie......but he can't stand hot places......

I love the Dartala, sooooo CUTE! And for a second I thought you had a St. Bernard too, of course I know now its just a stuffed animal :lol:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Both gorgeous cats!!  

I love it that you adopted a deaf white cat, we need more people like you caring for an animal in need  The russian blue is fantastic, gorgeous amber eyes.

You seem to have them set nicely too, with cat trees and toys... looks A OK to me  ... CAN I MOVE IN TOO???? LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

RarePuss said:


> Both gorgeous cats!!
> 
> I love it that you adopted a deaf white cat, we need more people like you caring for an animal in need  The russian blue is fantastic, gorgeous amber eyes.
> 
> You seem to have them set nicely too, with cat trees and toys... looks A OK to me  ... CAN I MOVE IN TOO???? LOL :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

nastusha799 said:


> RarePuss said:
> 
> 
> > Both gorgeous cats!!
> ...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I need to steal that white kitty. 8O I'm truly sorry.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

No way! I love her too much :lol:


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

Very gorgeous cats, and the ring is gorgeous, i have ring envy now =P (i've only been waiting 4 years, haha).

Love it all =P

Amanda


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Manda-chan said:


> Very gorgeous cats, and the ring is gorgeous, i have ring envy now =P (i've only been waiting 4 years, haha).
> 
> Love it all =P
> 
> Amanda


Thank you! I waited for almost 3 years(now I have to wait for 2 years for a wedding  ). You know what they say...good things come for those who wait : )


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

8O 

How do you ever leave the house with such pretty babies?


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

catgirl83 said:


> 8O
> 
> How do you ever leave the house with such pretty babies?


Trust me its very hard! But when I come home...those babies getting kissies attacks :lol:


----------

